# اقتراح بعمل موضوع عن فرص العمل فى البترول؟ ارجو التثبيت



## midors (1 ديسمبر 2006)

نعانى خريجى هندسة البترول والتعدين فى مصر من عدم معرفتهم بمواعيد الامتحانات فى شركات البترول المصرية حيث انها لا تنشر فى الجرائد عادة لذا ادعو الى تثبيت نافذة خاصة اى شخص يعرف اسم شركة بترول طالبة عمالة ان يكتبها ولا يبخل بها علينا وسيكسب هذا الشخص الدعاء له ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمود على أحمد (2 ديسمبر 2006)

فكرة طيبة لا سيما لو ساعدنا الاخوة المهنسين فى شركات البترول 
وللعلم فيه على ******groupخاص بخريجى دفعة 2006 السويس وعلى قدر المستطاع يتم الاعلان عن الامتحاناتsuezpetroleumgraduates_2006*yahoogroups.com


----------

